# Bullhorn Handlebars



## musa (8 Sep 2011)

I would like to change me ordinary straight handlebars to bullhorns

i need something clean and fresh black preferably not to expensive 

ifthey cut off homemade bars thats fine they gotta be steady though ill need space for my brakes and 2 lights and velo5 

ill try get exact measurement asap and edit the post but for now jus PM and we can form convo there 

its best to be local so i can pay u a visit or something like i said email and we can talk 

i dont mind doing swaps i got handlebars wheels tyre tubes bits of bike stuff so let us know


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Sep 2011)

musa said:


> I would like to change me ordinary straight handlebars to bullhorns
> 
> i need something clean and fresh black preferably not to expensive
> 
> ...



Can you not just fit bar ends to your existing bars?


----------



## musa (8 Sep 2011)

i could but its not the same thing



Angelfishsolo said:


> Can you not just fit bar ends to your existing bars?


----------



## chugsy (30 Sep 2011)

I think the bar diameters would be different from flat bar to bull horns or chopped drops - you might have trouble getting your brake levers around the bends.


----------

